# Mainboard: SSD 'entsperren' oder Status 'frozen' aufheben



## botfly (30. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal meine anderen Beiträge zum Thema: 

*Überschreiben einer SSD bei secure erase*

*Samsung 840 EVO - Bootfähiger USB-Stick funktioniert nicht *

Mainboard ist das GA-H87-D3H. Wo finde ich im BIOS des Boards eventuell einen Punkt, wo die SSD gesperrt ist und, wo man sie entsperren kann?

Grüße
Uwe


----------



## TheEpicHorst (30. Oktober 2013)

Vermutlich gar nicht. Ziehe bei laufendem System den Sata-Stromstecker für etwa 10 Sekunden von der SSD. Dann wieder einstecken --> Frozen sollte weg sein.

LG


----------



## botfly (30. Oktober 2013)

Hallo EpicHorst,

habe ich ausprobiert. Funktioniert leider nicht.


----------



## norse (30. Oktober 2013)

wofür noch ein Thread ?! und was ist denn nun bitte dein Problem? wäre Blödsinn wenn du beide threads hier nochmal aufführst ...


----------



## botfly (30. Oktober 2013)

norse schrieb:


> wäre Blödsinn wenn du beide threads hier nochmal aufführst ...



Wer den Nerv hat, kann sich dort durchlesen, was schon ausprobiert und besprochen wurde ...

Mein Problem ist, dass alle von mir bisher ausprobierten empfohlenen/beschriebenen Wege nicht funktioiert haben. Werde jetzt die SSD nochmal ausbauen, in einen anderen Win7-Rechner einbauen und dort über die Samsung Magician Bootable-DVD versuchen, die Disk zu löschen. Das habe ich noch nicht versucht. In Win7 hat es auf dem anderen Rechner nicht geklappt.


----------



## botfly (30. Oktober 2013)

Nun ja, habe jetzt nochmal auf dem anderen Rechner das DOS-Procedere (per bootable DVD) ausprobiert und die andere Variante direkt in Windows (Win7), auch mit SATA-Stromkabel ziehen (habe auch die Variante mit dem Ziehen *beider* Kabel, also SATA-Stromkabel + Datenkabel) versucht. Kein Erfolg.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (31. Oktober 2013)

Hallo

Ich habe deine beiden Threads aus Zeitgründen nicht gelesen, allerdings, so scheint es mir, möchtest du deine Platte erasen ?!

Ich besitze eine 840 Basic, also sollte das ähnlich ablaufen.

1, Würde ich das ganze mit der Magician Software von Samsung durchführen, habe damit ohne Probleme mehrmals 830/840 SSD's erasen können sowohl auf Intel und AMD Systemen
2, Wenn du keinen Bootfähigen Stick (mit Magician) erstellen kannst bleibt dir noch ...
3, die SSD als sekundäre Platte in einen anderen PC einzubauen und unter Windows (mit Magician^^) zu erasen. Du wirst hier die Meldung erhalten, deine Platte sei _frozen_, was du wie ich oben beschrieben habe durch kurzes Trennen der Stromversorgung umgehen kannst. Danach muss es funktionieren.


Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen

LG


----------



## botfly (31. Oktober 2013)

Hallo EpicHorst,

danke für deine Antwort.



TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> 3, die SSD als sekundäre Platte in einen anderen PC einzubauen und unter Windows (mit Magician^^) zu erasen. Du wirst hier die Meldung erhalten, deine Platte sei _frozen_, was du wie ich oben beschrieben habe durch kurzes Trennen der Stromversorgung umgehen kannst. Danach muss es funktionieren.



dies habe ich getan. Leider ohne Erfolg.

Auf DOS-Ebene tat sich der blaue Bildschirm auf, der bei einigen Usern so unleserlich ist. In diesem Fall (auf meinem anderen Win7-System) war die Anzeige aber normal (auf meinem neuen System ist sie ebenfalls unleserlich). Habe dann bestätigt. Erst kam die Anzeige, dass keine SSD erkannt wird, obwohl sie im BIOS ganz normal erkannt wird. Dann habe ich die Stromversorgung an der SSD gekappt, als weitere Alternative zu einen späteren Zeitpunkt *beide* Kabel (Strom + Daten). Da kam dann die Meldung, dass die SSD nicht komplett "eraset'" werden konnte, und ich wurde rausgescmissen (es kam der Prompt mit 'SAMSUNG\SECERASE" oder so ähnlich).


----------



## TheEpicHorst (31. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen,

das ist schon sehr seltsam, ich glaube wo gelesen zu haben, dass SSD's die nicht komplett _erased_ wurde (aufgrund eines Fehlers bei diesem Vorgang) Schaden nehmen können.

An dieser Stelle kann ich dir leider keine Tipps mehr geben, ausser evtl beim Hardware Dealer deines Vertrauens um Hilfe zu bitten oder in letzter Konsequenz einzuschicken.

Viel glück noch .. LG


----------



## botfly (31. Oktober 2013)

Auf der Samsung Service-Hotline für SSDs wurde mir heute gesagt, dass ein secure erase mit GParted wohl auch nicht möglich ist, weil GParted die SSD mit Nullen überschreibt, der 'Gelöscht'-Zustand der Samsung-SSDs aber als "mit Einsen überschrieben" definiert ist. Würde ich GParted verwenden, wäre die SSD also anschließend komplett *voll* geschrieben ...


----------



## iGameKudan (1. November 2013)

Für das SecErase muss die SSD glaube im AHCI-Modus laufen....

Du musst die SSD kurzzeitig im Betrieb vom Strom trennen, BEVOR du den Löschvorgang in Gang setzen möchtest. Einfach bei dem Dialog wo er dich quasi nachfragt "Sind sie sich sicher?" nix drücken sondern erst die SSD abstöpseln und wieder anstöpseln.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (2. November 2013)

botfly schrieb:


> Auf der Samsung Service-Hotline für SSDs wurde mir heute gesagt, dass ein secure erase mit GParted wohl auch nicht möglich ist, weil GParted die SSD mit Nullen überschreibt, der 'Gelöscht'-Zustand der Samsung-SSDs aber als "mit Einsen überschrieben" definiert ist. Würde ich GParted verwenden, wäre die SSD also anschließend komplett *voll* geschrieben ...




Hast du es nun hinbekommen? Wenn ja, wie?

LG


----------

